# Small Merckx Genius on Ebay: Beautiful!



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Another Merckx on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-50-...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Finally there is one available that is my size, but Santa doesn't seem to think that I need one this year. Maybe I haven't been nice enough!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

the heck with Santa! get it anyway as something like this may not come around for a long time. Cease the moment (Eminem)


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Kdub is right*

Finding Merckx's in one's size, particularly 52 and down is not easy so it doesn't do to sit around an wait. I blew it on a DeRosa auction and now that frame's going to Japan where it will likely be for a collector.

Lately, there have been a few smaller Merckx's for sale, all from late 70-early 80's but this one, lugged with Genius tubing, is a rarity and one that will be a bit lighter than the SLX Corsa's. I'm still waiting for that Millenium to come around in my size. In over 7 years of watching, I've seen not one although I did manage to buy a Merckx EX about six years back.



kdub said:


> the heck with Santa! get it anyway as something like this may not come around for a long time. Cease the moment (Eminem)


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

There was another small Merckx on eBay in the last few days, I think it was a 49 or 50. I don't see it this morning so wonder if it got pulled.

I believe it was a Corsa.

Small frames generally are hard to find, I just acquired a De Rosa, NOS in size 48. A friend of mine found it languishing in the back of a store and scooped it up. My plan is to sit on it for a year or two and then I think it will be just right for my youngest daughter.

I think when you find these you have to scoop them up because they appear rarely.


----------



## joris (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi, 

At the moment there is a strada telecom coloured for sale with 9 speed shimano ultegra. The bike is in belgium, very small size, I think 50 cm. Frame is repainted by Merckx Belgium, really perfect, price is € 500, Approx 650 dollars.

Is it a fair price? I

Kind reagrds, 

joris.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

$650 for a complete bike with factory Merckx repaint? yes it's definitely a fair price. In the pic it looks like it has Campy parts.. I would pay up to $900 even $1200 for it considering the size is rare.


----------

